# 6.0 ford tips



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Guys, my son just bought a 05 f250 with the 6.0 diesel with 109k miles on it. I know very little about a diesel engine and he only knows what he has read. It has an upgraded exhaust and what else is a good upgrade to help this engine as i know it has a bad reputation? 
Thank You
Mike


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

What year is it


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

Be diligent about the oil changes and both fuel filter changes(do every 3,000 miles), don't let it idle for that long as the idleing will cause the egr valve to soot up. Upgrades that I have heard of to make it "bullet proof" include and egr delete, upgrade egr cooler and oil cooler. Google bullet proof diesel and it will take you to their website.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*join powerstrokenation.com. RESEARCH .

get the three basic mods first.

1) cold air intake

2) magnaflo ss turbo back exhaust

3)sct tuner w/ drag/street/tow tunes..i use tow tune for plowing on both of mine , relentless in deep stuff

4) zoodad & blue spring mods are cheap too . RSI is correct CHANGE THE OIL FREQUENTLY ! 3k miles

night and day difference . cost about 3k now . but well worth it . dont raise the heads bangin her all over town . even tho shes just a baby*


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the biggest thing to do with a 6.0 to make it live is keep it stock. no tuner. the 6.0 is pushing the limits of safe power with the tune in it, so adding a tuner for more power pushes it over the limit and it breaks.

and ford-trucks.com is 1000% better site than powerstroke nation or powerstroke army. 

ford trucks is all about making trucks last forever, powerstroke is all about making power and blowing trucks up.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 2005 f350 also. I spent months researching on all the forums and this is what I ended up doing.

4" turbo back exhaust
extremely good coolant flush with the stuff from Cummins
cat elc coolant
fuel pressure updated spring from ford
updated stc fitting
egr delete
new oil cooler.


All of this cost me 2800 for a very reputable shop to do. It runs awesome now.



Ps, skip the cold air intake, lots and lots of info saying the stock setup is good up to 500 hp


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

90 percent of the problems from the 6.0 came from the ford gold crap coolant that gels up and plugs the oil coolerr, then ruptures the egr valve, and then blows the head gaskets. 

If you get the right tunes they are fine for your truck, and then it runs 1000x better. I hate running I stock now haha I used Matt from geared auto. The truck is an absolute rocket now


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Your son should delete the EGR, tune it and do the blue spring mod now at 109k. If I was him I would put some cash away for head studs in the future. Buddy of mine did this and added an MBRP 4" turbo-back at 75k and it really woke the truck up.

Mike I sent you a PM.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

For starters, ignore the majority of the information posted in here. 

The very first thing that needs to be done is get a monitor on that truck and make sure your deltas are good (look this up at powerstroke.org). If they are too far apart, you need to get them in spec first. Exhaust, tunes, intakes, etc are all pointless if you have a bad oil cooler or egr. 

If your deltas are good, then look into bulletproofing and mods. Everything else is pretty pointless on a truck that's a lawn ornament.

Until you get a monitor, an easy way to make sure they truck is at least somewhat healthy is get it to operating temp, and then do a couple good pulls. Such as a long on ramp, etc to get the boost and temperatures up. Then check and see if you have anything leaking from the degas bottle.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

MK97;1848856 said:


> For starters, ignore the majority of the information posted in here.
> 
> The very first thing that needs to be done is get a monitor on that truck and make sure your deltas are good (look this up at powerstroke.org). If they are too far apart, you need to get them in spec first. Exhaust, tunes, intakes, etc are all pointless if you have a bad oil cooler or egr.
> 
> ...


Listen to him. Monitoring is the most important. Gauges (scangaugeii) Egr delete, 4" turbo back, blue spring, coolant flush and filter, regular maintenance with motorcraft filters and sct tuning will make it a new truck. I did all this and just tunned it and it's crazy on a street tune. These are great motors if you know what they are and what they need.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

or leave it bone stock, maintain it, and easily get 300,000 miles out of it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I will pass the info you have given on to him.
Thank You all Very Much


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Jguck25;1848804 said:


> I have a 2005 f350 also. I spent months researching on all the forums and this is what I ended up doing.
> 
> 4" turbo back exhaust
> extremely good coolant flush with the stuff from Cummins
> ...


good job ! but....
cai IS necessary ....proof is in the pudding in HP. the turbo sux a whole mutha load more of air along w/ a zoodad . diezelz need to breeeeeeeeathe


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

To the OP, 

Never owned a 6.0 but from what I have seen they like to be run. Friend had an 06 as repo truck drove the snot out of it. All stock. No issues until about 450k when the egr went. Now brother also had an 06. Only exhaust upgrade. Barely ever drove it and when he did he baby the crap out of it. Thing basically lived at the dealer. Ended up selling it with around 60k on it. 

Can say when they are running correctly, very impressive engine but I still love my old noisy 7.3.Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

kimber750;1849246 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Never owned a 6.0 but from what I have seen they like to be run. Friend had an 06 as repo truck drove the snot out of it. All stock. No issues until about 450k when the egr went. Now brother also had an 06. Only exhaust upgrade. Barely ever drove it and when he did he baby the crap out of it. Thing basically lived at the dealer. Ended up selling it with around 60k on it.
> 
> Can say when they are running correctly, very impressive engine but I still love my old noisy 7.3.Thumbs Up


You have to run a 6.0 pretty hard, and you're right they do live longer. The issue is the VGT turbo. If you're nice to it and put around town the vanes eventually stick and snowball into more issues.

My old noisy 7.3 was a good truck, but now that I have my 6.0 dialed in, it is my favorite now.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MK97;1849255 said:


> You have to run a 6.0 pretty hard, and you're right they do live longer. The issue is the VGT turbo. If you're nice to it and put around town the vanes eventually stick and snowball into more issues.
> 
> My old noisy 7.3 was a good truck, but now that I have my 6.0 dialed in, it is my favorite now.


Brother had 3 turbos put on, injectors done once, countless remaps and egr problems. Even mid summer the thing would sound like it was running on 2 cylinders when first started. Come out of the shop and run good for a few months then something would go wrong.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

kimber750;1849257 said:


> Brother had 3 turbos put on, injectors done once, countless remaps and egr problems. Even mid summer the thing would sound like it was running on 2 cylinders when first started. Come out of the shop and run good for a few months then something would go wrong.


Geez, your brother had the diesel version of Christine! :laughing:

That was the big issue, was the small percentage that had such issues got all the attention. I had the turbo gone through mine as insurance when doing the Hpop and oil cooler. They found initial stages of the vanes sticking. The old man that had it apparently never got over 20MPH.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MK97;1849259 said:


> Geez, your brother had the diesel version of Christine! :laughing:
> 
> That was the big issue, was the small percentage that had such issues got all the attention. I had the turbo gone through mine as insurance when doing the Hpop and oil cooler. They found initial stages of the vanes sticking. The old man that had it apparently never got over 20MPH.


Realize this is not the norm for the 6.0. Just two of the 6.0's I have any knowledge of and both being complete opposites. The repo guy was even terrible with maintenance. Talking 15k+ oil changes. Think that truck had well over 500k when he got rid of it.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah you definitely don't know what you'll get with one, into you get it all sorted out and dialed in. After that, you're usually good to go. Then of course there are the possessed ones, lol.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

05+ has a few improvements. 

I have several friends running over 500 hp on a stock intake. After market is a waste of money. And I would never put an oiled filter on one


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

seems like a lot of unsure, guessing diesel owners out there . wondering what the real percentage of diesel owners are . dont mind the potshots on whats right or wrong , but why steer unfactual ideas towards new owner makes no sense to me.

alot of this is just some folks throwing it at the wall to see what sticks .
no biggy . JMO . thats what this site is for , comments and opinions . now im waiting for the rocks to be tossed at this one.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Isn't everything true on the Internet?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

BlueRam2500;1850391 said:


> Isn't everything true on the Internet?


your right . lol, but it sux when you live it and its told n sold differenty with potshot posts . hahahaaha


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Powerstrokehelp.com has some good tips to. Even though it sux and your boy will plot to kill the ford engineer like i do who decided to put the fuel filter on the frame rail, make him get the right tools to take it off so he doesn't get aggravated and blow it off. He'll need a ratchet, socket(snap on makes a 24/36 mm combo to fit both fuel filters and the oil filter) and about 2 feet of ratchet extensions. Watch a couple YouTube videos on the frame rail fuel filter removal and the air filter removal, the air filter is a sick joke to if you don't watch the video.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

bill at powerstrokehelp.com is only there to endorse his business, and most of the info he gives out as the gospel truth is wrong.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

point taken . but iv bulletproofed 2 60's , and we ran 80,000 clicks on both ,with minimal engine breaks.

granite , they're very expensive when they break, oil/filter changes , but well worth it in power and reliaba-lhillbillity:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My 05 is a 6.0L and I often, very often thought about trading it, not because we have had many issues, we just don't use it too much and thats probably going to be it's downfall. We bought it with 88k and now has 106,000 in 3 years and so far we've put on a fuel pump @800.00 bucks, and EGR valve @300.00 and other than that, thats all we've had to do to it other than typical maintenance. I want to clean the turbo, do the EGR delete and at least remove the cat. converter. Other than that it's a work truck, I don't need it to have 700hp and be able to do the 1/4 mile in 10 seconds. It's been a good truck.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

My 05 F350 6.0 has 127800 miles and is going strong. I love it.

X2 on motocraft filters and keep up on them fluids and filters are very important on this engine.

I use diesel filters online, great prices, OEM, and fast shipping.

I also just changed oil with Rotella T6 5W40 and what a difference, pricey from rotella t 15w40 but the engine starts wah smoother...


----------

